# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Lutje për Muslimanët

## Acid_Burn

*Ne kete teme jeni te lutur te luteni (beni dua'a) tek Allahu i Lartesuar per motrat dhe vellezerit musliman. Lutjuni Allahut per problemet qe ju shqetesojne. Secili qe do i lexoje keto lutje s'do beje gje tjeter vetem se do t'i shumfishoje ato. 


Allahu na e pranofte lutjen.

Amin*

----------


## Zana e malit

Sot eshte e Xhuma dhe lus All-llahun e Madheruar, te Plotfuqishem, i Gjithmeshirshem te na udhezoje ne rruge te drejte gjithmone dhe lus qe te gjithe ibadetet per Te, te gjitha lutjet tona qe i bejme cdo dite te na pranohen!

Amin!

ZeM

----------


## Arioni

Esselamu Alejkum vëllazen musliman.

- All-llahu (Subhanehu we Te'ala) i forcoft i ruajt dhe i ndihmoft Muxhahidinve të Irakut, Palestines, Qeqenis, Algjeris, Afghanistanit etj...Allahume unsur Muxhahidin.

- All-llahu (Subhanehu we Te'ala) insh'Allahu Te'ala i udhëzon të ashtuquajturit "musliman", dhe insh'Allah jau fal mëkatet dhe i shpërblen me një shpërblim të madh, Xhennetin e Tij Te'ala.

Esselamu Alejkum.

----------


## altin55

Es-Selamu Alejkum

Profet Muhammed s.a.s ne te tilla raste na ka mesuar te falim namazin e istihares

Profeti s.a.s ua mesonte sabeve duane e istihares sic ua mesonte suret e Kur'anit dhe i porosiste qe ta bejne praktik per cdo pune te rrendesishme. Thoshte kur ndori prej jush deshiron te vendosi per ndonje pune te rrendesishme le ti fale dy rakate namaz pastaj te thote 

*O Zot me diturin tende kerkoj hajrin kerkoj ndihme prej fuqia tende kerkoj prej te mirave te Tua te shumta sepse ti je i gjithfuqishem e une jame i dobet . Ti e din cdo gje e un nuk di Ti je Ai qe i di te fshehtat . O Zot nese kjo pune e imja (dhe emeron problemin qe ke ) eshte e hajrit per fene dhe per jeten time per kohen e tashme dhe te ardhmen bene te mundecme qe te realizohet lehtesohe dhe bekohe . Enese kjo pune eshte e demshme per fene dhe per tash dhe per vone e per ne ahiret largoje prej meje dhe me largo mua nga ajo me percakto hajrin per cdo pune dhe me bene te jeme i kenaqur me te* 



*Konsultohu me ta per te gjitha ceshtjet e kur te vendosesh atehere mbeshtetu ne Allahun (Ali Imtran  159)* 

Es-Selamu Alajkum

----------


## Acid_Burn

*Me Emrin e Allaut te Gjithmeshirshmit Meshirplotit*

Falenderimi i takon Allahut, Zotit te botrave, Sunduesit te dies se gjykimit, Krijuesit te gjithckaje, Atij qe ne librin e Tij ka thene :

*Allahu nuk e ndryshon gjendjen e nje populli perderisa ata nuk e ndryshojne gjendjen e tyre.* 

Paqja dhe Bekimi i Allahut qofte mbi Muhammedin, familjen e tij te ndershme, shoket e tij besnik dhe te mbi te gjithe popullin e kibles. 

O Muhammed!

Allahu te solli meshire per botrat qe njerezve t'ja tregosh rrugen e drejte e t'i largosh nga e keqja. Allahu te solli per te pergezuar, keshilluar dhe terhequr vemendjen ne ate qe kenaq Allahun, ty dhe eshte me e mira per ne. 

O Muhammed !!

Je ti ai qe ne fjalen tende te ndershme ke thene: Me te vertete punet vlersohen sipas qellimit. Allahu e befte te mundeshme qe te takohemi Diten e Mahsherit nen hijen e Arshit. Allahu e befte te mundshem shefatin tend per te gjithe ne.


O Allahu im!

Ty te drejtohem me lutjet e mija! Ty te adhuroj o Allahu im! Ti je Krijusi i gjithckaje dhe ne doren tende eshte miresia. Na meshiro o Allah dhe na i fal gabimet. Na meso o Allah ate qe na vlen dhe na bej te vlefshem me ate qe na mesove. 

O Allah !

Na bashko o Allah! Na bashko o Allah! Na bashko o Allah! Na bej te mundshme qe ta ndjejm njeri-tjetrin dhe te jemi te bute ndaj njeri-tjetrit dhe te rrepte ndaj armiqve tane. Na mundeso urtesine dhe largpamesine. Ti Allah je i Dituri. Ti Allah je i Urti.

O Allah !

Udhezoje popullin shqiptar ! 

O Allah !

Udhezoje popullin shqiptar ! 

O Allah !

Udhezoje popullin shqiptar ! 

O Allah beja te mundshem perparimin popullit tone
O Allah beja te mundshem perparimin popullit tone
O Allah beja te mundshem perparimin popullit tone

__________________________________________________  ___

Allahu im Zoti i gjithesise
te lutem me lot i pergjeruar
per bekimin e vellazerise
qe ne duket e kemi harruar

Sille Ti Sundus i qiejve
urtesine midis nesh
me gjakun te na ece dejeve
dhe fytyra te na qesh

Vellai vellain ta doje si veten
ta ruaje dhe mos ta poshteroje
mos ta shaje mos ta perbuze
kur njeri harron tjetri te kujtoje

Te kujtoje te coj ne mend
jemi *NJI* ne fe dhe gjak
flasim njejt e po ashtu falemi
miresine e kemi HAK

AMin !

Uel hamdu lil-lahi rabbil aalemijn El Fatiha

----------


## albprofiler

Ja  ALLAH  te lutem qe aty ku eshte mire lejo qe te mbetet mire dhe aty ku eshte keq bere mire .Me te vertet ti je MESHIRUES dhe MESHIREBERES i perghithshem

----------


## Zana e malit

E bej nje lutje deri tek All-llahu xh.sh. per nje mikun tim.

All-llahu qofte me ty ne cdo hap, te dhashte vetem te mira ne jete, te ndihmofte per cdo gje sepse e merriton, sepse je njeri i shkelqyeshem! Amin!

ZeM

----------


## bejmellaf

Lutje per Profetin Muhamedin a.s per familjne e tije- pasardhesit qe nder ta jame une dhe ju qe shkruani dhe deri ne diten e gjykimit.

Allah na meshiro na furnizo dhe na begato ne kete jete dhe ne jeten pas vdekjes

Amin

----------


## Zana e malit

Sot eshte e *XHUMA* dhe dua te bej nje lutje

*Me emerin e All-llahut, Meshiruesit, Meshireberesit!*

*All-llah i Madheruar, i Meshirshem, i Plotfuqishem!
Fali muslimanet kudo qe jane ne bote, per mekatet qe mund te kene bere, apo edhe mund te bejne ne te ardhmen. 

Falju drite zemrave te tyre, beri ata te shkelqejne nga pastertia, nga miresia!

Beri njerezit neper bote sa me shume te kuptojne miresine qe sjell feja Islame, te kuptojne kete fe qe thelb kryesor ka  PAQEN, DASHURINE, DURIMIN DHE MIREKUPTIMIN.

Beri qe njerezit te kene sa me shume paqe, durim, mirekuptim dhe dashuri ne mes vehte.

Sot eshte e Xhuma, kur xhamite me shume se tjera dite jane te mbushura perplot me muslimane, ata do te falen sot, ata sot do te bejne lutje te ndryshme, O All-llah, pranova lutjet e tyre e falju sa me shume paqe dhe meshire!

Paqa dhe meshira e All-llahut qofshin mbi te gjithe muslimanet!

Amin!*

ZeM

----------


## episodestory

mirdita vellezer myslimane.
e lus allahun e madheruar,meshirue,meshirberes te na bej prej xhenetllinjve.
te na udhezoje ne rrugen e drejte,te na largoje nga veset e keqia te shejtanit,
dhe te na e shtoje sa me shume besimin.
amin.

----------


## StormAngel

Ja Allah

Sot ne diten e bekuar te Xhumase, lutja ime ka te beje per familjen time.
Meshiroji ato dhe drejtoju ne rrugen e drejte. 
Ja Rab, meshiroji edhe te gjithe ata qe kane humbur rrugen e vet dhe ndihmoju qe nepermjet fjaleve te Kur`anit te gjejne rrugen e drejte, rrugen per ne parajse.

Amin!

----------


## FLOWER

BISMILAHI RAHMANI RAHIM

falenderimi i takon vetem Allahut, Zotit te Boteve!
Bamiresit te pergjithshem, Meshireberesit!
Sunduesit ne diten e gjykimit!
Vetem Ty te adhurojme dhe vetem nga Ti kerkojme ndihme.
Udhezona per ne rrugen e drejte, ne rrugen e atyre, te cilet i begatove me te mira, jo ne te atyre qe kunder vetes terhoqen hidherimin, e as ne te atyre qe e humben veten.


O Zot, te lutem gjendro me mua sic ke bere gjithmone, beme ta ndjej pranine tende ne jeten time, kam nevoje per udhezimin tend. na ruaj nga gjynahet dhe mos na e ler zemren te na e kaploje e keqja dhe ligesia. 
AMIN

----------


## forum126

> *Me Emrin e Allaut te Gjithmeshirshmit Meshirplotit*
> 
> Falenderimi i takon Allahut, Zotit te botrave, Sunduesit te dies se gjykimit, Krijuesit te gjithckaje, Atij qe ne librin e Tij ka thene :
> 
> *Allahu nuk e ndryshon gjendjen e nje populli perderisa ata nuk e ndryshojne gjendjen e tyre.* 
> 
> Paqja dhe Bekimi i Allahut qofte mbi Muhammedin, familjen e tij te ndershme, shoket e tij besnik dhe te mbi te gjithe popullin e kibles. 
> 
> O Muhammed!
> ...



AIshja transmeton nga profeti a.s se ka thene.
Kush shpik ne fene tone dicka qe nuk eshte ne te ajo i kthehet Atij i refuzohet.

Per me shume shikoni kete temen e Altinit

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...t=34654&page=1








*Lutjet e Profetit a.s kushtuar Allahut*





"Zoti ynë, kërkoj strehim te Ti nga sprova dhe dënimi i zjarrit, nga sprova dhe dënimi i varrit, nga sherri i sprovës së pasurisë dhe sherri i sprovës së varfërisë. Zoti ynë, kërkoj strehim te Ti nga sherri i sprovës së Dexhxhallit. Zoti ynë, laje zemrën time me ujë të borës dhe breshërit, pastroje zemrën time prej mëkateve ashtu sikur që ke pastruar rrobat e bardha prej ndytësirave dhe më largo prej mëkateve ashtu sikurse ke larguar Lindjen prej Perëndimit. Zoti ynë, kërkoj strehim te Ti nga përtacia, mëkati dhe borxhi. Transmeton Buhariu.


3- اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ الْجُبْنِ وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ الْبُخْلِ وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ أَنْ أُرَدَّ إِلَى أَرْذَلِ الْعُمُرِ وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ فِتْنَةِ الدُّنْيَا وَعَذَابِ الْقَبْرِ  البخاري

Zoti ynë, kërkoj strehim te Ti nga frika, kërkoj strehim te Ti nga koprracia, kërkoj strehim te Ti që të kthehem në moshë të shtyrë dhe kërkoj strehim te Ti nga sprovimet e kësaj bote dhe dënimit të varrit. Transmeton Buhariu.

4- اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ الْهَمِّ وَالْحَزَنِ وَالْعَجْزِ وَالْكَسَلِ وَالْجُبْنِ وَالْبُخْلِ وَضَلَعِ الدَّيْنِ وَغَلَبَةِ الرِّجَالِ البخاري

Zoti ynë, kërkoj strehim te Ti nga mërzia, dëshpërimi, pamundësia, përtacia, frika, koprracia, rëndimi i borxheve dhe mbisundimi i burrave. Transmeton Buhariu.

5- اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي ظَلَمْتُ نَفْسِي ظُلْمًا كَثِيرًا وَلَا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ فَاغْفِرْ لِي مَغْفِرَةً مِنْ عِنْدِكَ وَارْحَمْنِي إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ  البخاري

Zoti ynë, unë i kam bërë padrejtësi të madhe vetes sime, askush si fal mëkatet përveç Teje, falëm me falje prej Teje dhe më mëshiro, ngase Ti je Falës, Mëshirues. Transmeton Buhariu.


6- اللَّهُمَّ أَنْتَ رَبِّي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ خَلَقْتَنِي وَأَنَا عَبْدُكَ وَأَنَا عَلَى عَهْدِكَ وَوَعْدِكَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُ أَبُوءُ لَكَ بِنِعْمَتِكَ عَلَيَّ وَأَبُوءُ لَكَ بِذَنْبِي فَاغْفِرْ لِي فَإِنَّهُ لَا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ شَرِّ مَا صَنَعْتُ البخاري

All-llahu im, Ti je Zoti im, ska Zot tjetër përveç Teje. Ti më ke krijuar e unë jem robi Yt; do të jam besnik ndaj marrveshjes dhe premtimit Tënd sa të mundem; jam mirënjohës ndaj dhuntive Tuaja ndaj meje dhe i pranoj gabimet e mia; Më fal se ska kush që i fal mëkatet përveç Teje dhe kërkoj strehim te Ti prej të keqes që e kam bërë. Transmeton Buhariu. 


7- اللَّهُمَّ لَكَ الْحَمْدُ أَنْتَ نُورُ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَمَنْ فِيهِنَّ وَلَكَ الْحَمْدُ أَنْتَ قَيِّمُ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَمَنْ فِيهِنَّ وَلَكَ الْحَمْدُ أَنْتَ الْحَقُّ وَوَعْدُكَ حَقٌّ وَقَوْلُكَ حَقٌّ وَلِقَاؤُكَ حَقٌّ وَالْجَنَّةُ حَقٌّ وَالنَّارُ حَقٌّ وَالسَّاعَةُ حَقٌّ وَالنَّبِيُّونَ حَقٌّ وَمُحَمَّدٌ حَقٌّ اللَّهُمَّ لَكَ أَسْلَمْتُ وَعَلَيْكَ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَبِكَ آمَنْتُ وَإِلَيْكَ أَنَبْتُ وَبِكَ خَاصَمْتُ وَإِلَيْكَ حَاكَمْتُ فَاغْفِرْ لِي مَا قَدَّمْتُ وَمَا أَخَّرْتُ وَمَا أَسْرَرْتُ وَمَا أَعْلَنْتُ أَنْتَ الْمُقَدِّمُ وَأَنْتَ الْمُؤَخِّرُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ أَوْ لَا إِلَهَ غَيْرُكَ  البخاري

All-llahu im, Ty të takon falënderimi, ngase Ti je drita e qiejve dhe tokës dhe çfare ka në to; Ty të takon falënderimi ngase Ti je mbikëqyrës i qiejve dhe tokës dhe çfare ka në to; Ty të takon falënderimi ngase Ti je e Vërteta; Premtimi Yt është i vërtetë, Thënia Jote është e vërtetë, takimi me Ty është i vërtetë, Xhenneti është i vërtetë, Xhehennemi është i vërtetë, Kijameti është i vërtetë, pejgamberët janë të vërtetë dhe Muhammedi është i vërtetë. All-llahu im, Ty të dorëzohem, vetëm në Ty mbështetem, Ty të besoj, Ty të pendohem, për Ty armiqësoj dhe Ti je gjykatësi im, mi fal mëkatet që i kam bërë dhe që do ti bëj, që i kam fshehur dhe që i kam bërë publikisht. Ti e përparon këdo dhe Ti e vonon këdo, nuk ka Zot tjetër përveç Teje. Transmeton Buhariu.


8-  اللَّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ فِي قَلْبِي نُورًا وَفِي بَصَرِي نُورًا وَفِي سَمْعِي نُورًا وَعَنْ يَمِينِي نُورًا وَعَنْ يَسَارِي نُورًا وَفَوْقِي نُورًا وَتَحْتِي نُورًا وَأَمَامِي نُورًا وَخَلْفِي نُورًا وَاجْعَلْ لِي نُورًا البخاري

All-llahu im, bëj në zemrën time dritë, në shikimin tim dritë, në dëgjimin tim dritë, në të djathtën time dritë, në të majtën time dritë, mbi mua dritë, ndër mua dritë, para meje dritë, pas meje dritë dhe më jep mua dritë. Transmeton Buhariu.


9-  اللَّهُمَّ اغْفِرْ لِي وَارْحَمْنِي وَاهْدِنِي وَارْزُقْنِي مسلم

All-llahu im, më fal, më mëshiro, më udhëzo dhe më furnizo. Transmeton Muslimi.


10- اللَّهُمَّ رَبَّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَرَبَّ الْأَرْضِ وَرَبَّ الْعَرْشِ الْعَظِيمِ رَبَّنَا وَرَبَّ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ فَالِقَ الْحَبِّ وَالنَّوَى وَمُنْزِلَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَالْإِنْجِيلِ وَالْفُرْقَانِ أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ شَرِّ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ أَنْتَ آخِذٌ بِنَاصِيَتِهِ اللَّهُمَّ أَنْتَ الْأَوَّلُ فَلَيْسَ قَبْلَكَ شَيْءٌ وَأَنْتَ الْآخِرُ فَلَيْسَ بَعْدَكَ شَيْءٌ وَأَنْتَ الظَّاهِرُ فَلَيْسَ فَوْقَكَ شَيْءٌ وَأَنْتَ الْبَاطِنُ فَلَيْسَ دُونَكَ شَيْءٌ اقْضِ عَنَّا الدَّيْنَ وَأَغْنِنَا مِنَ الْفَقْرِ مسلم

All-llahu im që je Zot i qiejve dhe i tokës, Zot i Arshit të Madh, Zot i yni dhe i çdo sendi, Çarës i farës dhe i bërthamës, Zbritës i Tevratit, Inxhillit dhe i Furkanit, kërkoj strehim te Ti nga sherri i çdo krijese që është në Dorën Tënde. All-llahu im, Ti je i Pari, para Teje ska asgjë, Ti je i Fundit, pas Teje ska asgjë, Ti je i Dukshmi, përmbi Teje ska asgjë, Ti je i Brendshmi, pa Ty smund të ekzistojë asgjë, laje për ne borxhin dhe na shpëto nga varfëria. Transmeton Muslimi.
__________________
11- اللَّهُمَّ لَكَ أَسْلَمْتُ وَبِكَ آمَنْتُ وَعَلَيْكَ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَإِلَيْكَ أَنَبْتُ وَبِكَ خَاصَمْتُ اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِعِزَّتِكَ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ أَنْ تُضِلَّنِي أَنْتَ الْحَيُّ الَّذِي لَا يَمُوتُ وَالْجِنُّ وَالْإِنْسُ يَمُوتُونَ  مسلم

All-llahu im, Ty të jam dorëzuar, Ty të kam besuar, vetëm në Ty jam mbështetur, Ty të pendohem, për Ty armiqësoj. All-llahu im, kërkoj strehim në Krenarinë Tënde, që ska Zot tjetër përveç Teje, prej lakimit nga rruga e vërtetë. Ti je i Gjalli që nuk vdes, kurse njerëzit dhe xhinët vdesin. Transmeton Muslimi.


12- اللَّهُمَّ اغْفِرْ لِي خَطِيئَتِي وَجَهْلِي وَإِسْرَافِي فِي أَمْرِي وَمَا أَنْتَ أَعْلَمُ بِهِ مِنِّي اللَّهُمَّ اغْفِرْ لِي جِدِّي وَهَزْلِي وَخَطَئِي وَعَمْدِي وَكُلُّ ذَلِكَ عِنْدِي اللَّهُمَّ اغْفِرْ لِي مَا قَدَّمْتُ وَمَا أَخَّرْتُ وَمَا أَسْرَرْتُ وَمَا أَعْلَنْتُ وَمَا أَنْتَ أَعْلَمُ بِهِ مِنِّي أَنْتَ الْمُقَدِّمُ وَأَنْتَ الْمُؤَخِّرُ وَأَنْتَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ مسلم

All-llahu im, m'i fal gabimet e mia, injorancën time, lëshimet në punën time dhe atë që Ti e di më mirë se unë. All-llahu im, më fal seriozitetin tim dhe shakanë time, gabimin që e bëj pa qëllim dhe me qëllim, ngase të gjitha këto i posedoj. All-llahu im, mi fal mëkatet që i kam bërë dhe që do ti bëj, ato që i kam bërë fshehurazi dhe publikisht, dhe ato që Ti i di më mirë se unë. Ti e përparon këdo dhe Ti e vonon këdo, nuk ka Zot tjetër përveç Teje. Transmeton Muslimi.


13-  اللَّهُمَّ أَصْلِحْ لِي دِينِي الَّذِي هُوَ عِصْمَةُ أَمْرِي وَأَصْلِحْ لِي دُنْيَايَ الَّتِي فِيهَا مَعَاشِي وَأَصْلِحْ لِي آخِرَتِي الَّتِي فِيهَا مَعَادِي وَاجْعَلِ الْحَيَاةَ زِيَادَةً لِي فِي كُلِّ خَيْرٍ وَاجْعَلِ الْمَوْتَ رَاحَةً لِي مِنْ كُلِّ شَرٍّ مسلم

All-llahu im, më përmirëso fenë time që është mbrojtëse e çështjes sime, më përmirëso dunjanë time në të cilën jetoj, më përmirëso ahiretin tim ku është kthimi im, bëj që jeta ime të jetë shkak për shtimin e çdo të mire dhe bëj që vdekja ime të jetë rehati prej çdo të keqe. Transmeton Muslimi.


14-  اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ الْهُدَى وَالتُّقَى وَالْعَفَافَ وَالْغِنَى مسلم

All-llahu im, kërkoj prej Teje udhëzim, devotshmëri, nder dhe pasuri. Transmeton Muslimi.


15-  اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ الْعَجْزِ وَالْكَسَلِ وَالْجُبْنِ وَالْبُخْلِ وَالْهَرَمِ وَعَذَابِ الْقَبْرِ اللَّهُمَّ آتِ نَفْسِي تَقْوَاهَا وَزَكِّهَا أَنْتَ خَيْرُ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا أَنْتَ وَلِيُّهَا وَمَوْلَاهَا اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ عِلْمٍ لَا يَنْفَعُ وَمِنْ قَلْبٍ لَا يَخْشَعُ وَمِنْ نَفْسٍ لَا تَشْبَعُ وَمِنْ دَعْوَةٍ لَا يُسْتَجَابُ لَهَا مسلم

All-llahu im, kërkoj strehim te Ti nga pamundësia, përtacia, frika, koprracia, pleqëria e thellë dhe dënimi i varrit. All-llahu im, jepi shpirtit tim devotshmëri dhe pastroje se Ti je Pastruesi më i mirë, Ti je Përgjegjës dhe Pronar i tij. All-llahu im, kërkoj strehim te Ti nga dituria që ska dobi, nga zemra që sfrikohet, nga shpirti që sngopet dhe nga lutja që nuk pranohet. Transmeton Muslimi.


16-  اللَّهُمَّ اهْدِنِي وَسَدِّدْنِي وَاذْكُرْ بِالْهُدَى هِدَايَتَكَ الطَّرِيقَ وَالسَّدَادِ سَدَادَ السَّهْمِ مسلم

All-llahu im, më udhëzo dhe më drejto; përkujto me udhëzimin Tënd udhëzimin në rrugë, kurse me drejtimin Tënd drejtimin e shigjetës. Transmeton Muslimi.


17-  اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ زَوَالِ نِعْمَتِكَ وَتَحَوُّلِ عَافِيَتِكَ وَفُجَاءَةِ نِقْمَتِكَ وَجَمِيعِ سَخَطِكَ مسلم

 All-llahu im, unë kërkoj strehim te Ti nga largimi i dhuntive Tuaja, keqësimin i shëndetit që ma ke dhënë, dënimi i papritur dhe nga i gjithë hidhërimi Yt. Transmeton Muslimi.


18-  اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ الثَّبَاتَ فِي الْأَمْرِ وَأَسْأَلُكَ عَزِيمَةَ الرُّشْدِ وَأَسْأَلُكَ شُكْرَ نِعْمَتِكَ وَحُسْنَ عِبَادَتِكَ وَأَسْأَلُكَ لِسَانًا صَادِقًا وَقَلْبًا سَلِيمًا وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ شَرِّ مَا تَعْلَمُ وَأَسْأَلُكَ مِنْ خَيْرِ مَا تَعْلَمُ وَأَسْتَغْفِرُكَ مِمَّا تَعْلَمُ إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ عَلَّامُ الْغُيُوبِ الترمذي

All-llahu im, kërkoj të më përforcosh në këtë çështje, kërkoj vendosshmëri për udhëzim, kërkoj të më mundësosh që Të të falënderoj për dhuntitë Tuaja dhe Të të adhuroj mirë. Kërkoj prej Teje gjuhë të drejtë dhe zemër të shëndoshë. Kërkoj strehim te Ti nga sherri i asaj që e di, kërkoj prej Teje të mirën e asaj që e di dhe kërkoj falje prej Teje nga çdo send që e di Ti, ngase Ti me të vërtetë je Ai që e di të fshehtën. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Tirmidhiu.


19-  اللَّهُمَّ رَبَّ جِبْرِيلَ وَمِيكَائِيلَ وَإِسْرَافِيلَ فَاطِرَ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ عَالِمَ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ أَنْتَ تَحْكُمُ بَيْنَ عِبَادِكَ فِيمَا كَانُوا فِيهِ يَخْتَلِفُونَ اهْدِنِي لِمَا اخْتُلِفَ فِيهِ مِنَ الْحَقِّ بِإِذْنِكَ إِنَّكَ تَهْدِي مَنْ تَشَاءُ إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ الترمذي

All-llahu im, që je Zoti i Xhibrilit, Mikailit dhe Israfilit, Krijues i qiejve dhe tokës, Njohës i të fshehtës dhe të dukshmes, Ti gjykon mes robërve T'u për gjërat në të cilat kundërshtohen, më udhëzo në të vërtetën për të cilën janë kundërshtuar njerëzit me lejen Tënde, ngase Ti atë që do e udhëzon në rrugë të drejtë. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Tirmidhiu.


20-  وَجَّهْتُ وَجْهِيَ لِلَّذِي فَطَرَ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ حَنِيفًا وَمَا أَنَا مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ إِنَّ صَلَاتِي وَنُسُكِي وَمَحْيَايَ وَمَمَاتِي لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ لَا شَرِيكَ لَهُ وَبِذَلِكَ أُمِرْتُ وَأَنَا مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ اللَّهُمَّ أَنْتَ الْمَلِكُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ أَنْتَ رَبِّي وَأَنَا عَبْدُكَ ظَلَمْتُ نَفْسِي وَاعْتَرَفْتُ بِذَنْبِي فَاغْفِرْ لِي ذُنُوبِي جَمِيعًا إِنَّهُ لَا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ وَاهْدِنِي لِأَحْسَنِ الْأَخْلَاقِ لَا يَهْدِي لِأَحْسَنِهَا إِلَّا أَنْتَ وَاصْرِفْ عَنِّي سَيِّئَهَا إِنَّهُ لَا يَصْرِفُ عَنِّي سَيِّئَهَا إِلَّا أَنْتَ آمَنْتُ بِكَ تَبَارَكْتَ وَتَعَالَيْتَ أَسْتَغْفِرُكَ وَأَتُوبُ إِلَيْكَ  الترمذي

Ja drejtova fytyrën time Atij që ka Krijuar qiejt dhe tokën, jam besimdrejt dhe nuk jam prej mushrikëve. Me të vërtetë namazi im, kurbani (sakrifica) im, jeta dhe vdekja ime janë për All-llahun [subhanehu ve teala], Zotin e botëve, i Cili nuk ka ortak. Me këtë jam urdhëruar dhe unë jam prej muslimanëve. All-llahu im, Ti je Mbret, ska Zot tjetër përveç Teje, Ti je Zoti im e unë jam robi Yt, i kam bërë padrejtësi vetes sime dhe këtë mëkat e pranoj, m'i fal të gjitha mëkatet se ska kush që i falë mëkatet përveç Teje dhe më udhëzo nga morali më i mirë se ska kush që udhëzon nga morali më i mirë përveç Teje, e më largo prej moralit të keq se ska kush që më largon prej moralit të keq përveç Teje. Ty të kam besuar, qofsh i Bekuar dhe i Lartësuar, prej Teje kërkoj falje dhe Ty të pendohem. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Tirmidhiu.
__________________
21- اللَّهُمَّ لَكَ سَجَدْتُ وَبِكَ آمَنْتُ وَلَكَ أَسْلَمْتُ سَجَدَ وَجْهِيَ لِلَّذِي خَلَقَهُ فَصَوَّرَهُ وَشَقَّ سَمْعَهُ وَبَصَرَهُ فَتَبَارَكَ اللَّهُ أَحْسَنُ الْخَالِقِينَ الترمذي

All-llahu im, Ty të bëj sexhde, Ty të kam besuar dhe Ty të dorëzohem. Fytyra ime i bën sexhde Atij që e ka krijuar dhe e ka trajtësuar, e i ka dhënë dëgjim dhe shikim. I Bekuar qoftë All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala], Krijuesi më i mirë. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Tirmidhiu.


22-  اللَّهُمَّ أَنْتَ الْمَلِكُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ أَنْتَ رَبِّي وَأَنَا عَبْدُكَ ظَلَمْتُ نَفْسِي وَاعْتَرَفْتُ بِذَنْبِي فَاغْفِرْ لِي ذُنُوبِي جَمِيعًا إِنَّهُ لَا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ وَاهْدِنِي لِأَحْسَنِ الْأَخْلَاقِ لَا يَهْدِي لِأَحْسَنِهَا إِلَّا أَنْتَ وَاصْرِفْ عَنِّي سَيِّئَهَا لَا يَصْرِفُ عَنِّي سَيِّئَهَا إِلَّا أَنْتَ لَبَّيْكَ وَسَعْدَيْكَ وَالْخَيْرُ كُلُّهُ فِي يَدَيْكَ وَالشَّرُّ لَيْسَ إِلَيْكَ أَنَا بِكَ وَإِلَيْكَ تَبَارَكْتَ وَتَعَالَيْتَ أَسْتَغْفِرُكَ وَأَتُوبُ إِلَيْكَ الترمذي

Ja drrejtova fytyrën time Atij që ka krijuar qiejt dhe tokën, jam besimdrejt dhe nuk jam prej mushrikëve. Me të vërtetë namazi im, kurbani (sakrifica) im, jeta dhe vdekja ime janë për All-llahun [subhanehu ve teala], Zotin e botëve, i Cili nuk ka ortak. Me këtë jam urdhëruar dhe unë jam prej muslimanëve. All-llahu im, Ti je Mbret, ska Zot tjetër përveç Teje, Ti je Zoti im e unë jam robi Yt, i kam bërë padrejtësi vetes sime dhe këtë mëkat e pranoj, m'i fal të gjitha mëkatet se ska kush që i fal mëkatet përveç Teje dhe më udhëzo nga morali më i mirë se ska kush që udhëzon nga morali më i mirë përveç Teje, e më largo prej moralit të keq se ska kush që më largon prej moralit të keq përveç Teje. Ty të përgjigjem dhe çdoherë jam në shërbimin Tënd. I gjithë hajri është në dorën Tënde, e sherri nuk është prej Teje. Unë jam me Ty dhe fundin e kam te Ti, i Bekuar qofsh dhe i Lartësuar, prej Teje kërkoj falje dhe te Ti pendohem. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Tirmidhiu.


23-  اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ حُبَّكَ وَحُبَّ مَنْ يُحِبُّكَ وَالْعَمَلَ الَّذِي يُبَلِّغُنِي حُبَّكَ اللَّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ حُبَّكَ أَحَبَّ إِلَيَّ مِنْ نَفْسِي وَأَهْلِي وَمِنَ الْمَاءِ الْبَارِدِ الترمذي

All-llahu im, kërkoj prej Teje dashurinë Tënde, dashurinë e atij që Të do dhe veprën që më sjell deri te dashuria Yte. All-llahu im, bëre dashurinë Tënde më të dashur për mua sesa vetja ime, familja ime dhe uji i ftohtë. Hadithi është hasen, transmeton Tirmidhiu.


24-  اللَّهُمَّ اغْفِرْ لِي ذَنْبِي وَوَسِّعْ لِي فِي دَارِي وَبَارِكْ لِي فِيمَا رَزَقْتَنِي الترمذي

All-llahu im, mi fal mëkatet, ma zgjero shtëpinë time dhe ma beko furnizimin që ma jep. Transmeton Tirmidhiu.


25-  اللَّهُمَّ اقْسِمْ لَنَا مِنْ خَشْيَتِكَ مَا يَحُولُ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَ مَعَاصِيكَ وَمِنْ طَاعَتِكَ مَا تُبَلِّغُنَا بِهِ جَنَّتَكَ وَمِنَ الْيَقِينِ مَا تُهَوِّنُ بِهِ عَلَيْنَا مُصِيبَاتِ الدُّنْيَا وَمَتِّعْنَا بِأَسْمَاعِنَا وَأَبْصَارِنَا وَقُوَّتِنَا مَا أَحْيَيْتَنَا وَاجْعَلْهُ الْوَارِثَ مِنَّا وَاجْعَلْ ثَأْرَنَا عَلَى مَنْ ظَلَمَنَا وَانْصُرْنَا عَلَى مَنْ عَادَانَا وَلَا تَجْعَلْ مُصِيبَتَنَا فِي دِينِنَا وَلَا تَجْعَلِ الدُّنْيَا أَكْبَرَ هَمِّنَا وَلَا مَبْلَغَ عِلْمِنَا وَلَا تُسَلِّطْ عَلَيْنَا مَنْ لَا يَرْحَمُنَا الترمذي

All-llahu im, na ndaj nga devotshmëria Yte pengesë mes neve dhe mëkateve ndaj Teje, na ndaj nga respektet Tuaja vepra që na dërgojnë në Xhennetin Tënd, na ndaj neve aq bindje sa na i lehtëson fatkeqësitë e dunjasë, na mundëso që të kënaqemi me veshët, sytë dhe fuqinë tonë sa të jemi gjallë dhe këtë të fundit bëre trashëgimtar tonin (na jep fuqi deri në fund të jetës), bëre që hakmarrja ynë të jetë ndaj atyre që na bëjnë zullum dhe na ndihmo kundër atyre që na armiqësojnë, mos e bën fatkeqësinë tonë në fenë tonë, e as mos e bën dunjanë interesin tonë më të madh e as qëllimin e diturisë sonë, dhe mos mundëso të na sundojë kush nuk na mëshiron. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Tirmidhiu.


26-  اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّكَ عُفُوٌّ كَرِيمٌ تُحِبُّ الْعَفْوَ فَاعْفُ عَنِّي الترمذي

All-llahu im, Ti je Falës, Bujar dhe e do faljen, ndaj na fal neve. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Tirmidhiu.


27-  اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّا نَسْأَلُكَ مِنْ خَيْرِ مَا سَأَلَكَ مِنْهُ نَبِيُّكَ مُحَمَّدٌ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَنَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ شَرِّ مَا اسْتَعَاذَ مِنْهُ نَبِيُّكَ مُحَمَّدٌ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَأَنْتَ الْمُسْتَعَانُ وَعَلَيْكَ الْبَلَاغُ وَلَا حَوْلَ وَلَا قُوَّةَ إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ الترمذي

All-llahu im, ne kërkojmë prej Teje çdo të mirë që e ka kërkuar prej Teje Pejgamberi Yt, Muhammedi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] dhe kërkojmë strehim prej Teje nga çdo e keqe nga e cila ka kërkuar strehim te Ti Pejgamberi Yt, Muhammedi sal-lal-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem. Ti je Ndihmës, Ty të mbetet kumtimi dhe ska mundësi e fuqi vetëm se me All-llahun [subhanehu ve teala]. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Tirmidhiu.


28-  اللَّهُمَّ اكْفِنِي بِحَلَالِكَ عَنْ حَرَامِكَ وَأَغْنِنِي بِفَضْلِكَ عَمَّنْ سِوَاكَ الترمذي

All-llahu im, bën që hallalli Yt të më mjaftojë përballë haramit dhe bën që dhuntitë Tuaja të më bëjnë të panevojshëm ndaj të tjerëve. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Tirmidhiu.



29-  اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ الْكُفْرِ وَالْفَقْرِ وَعَذَابِ الْقَبْرِ النسائي

All-llahu im, kërkoj strehim prej Teje nga kufri, varfëria dhe dënimi i varrit. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Nesaiu.


30-  اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ الْجُوعِ فَإِنَّهُ بِئْسَ الضَّجِيعُ وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ الْخِيَانَةِ فَإِنَّهَا بِئْسَتِ الْبِطَانَةُ النسائي

All-llahu im, kërkoj strehim te Ti nga uria, se varfëria është më e keqe dhe kërkoj strehim te Ti nga tradhtia, se është vesi më i keq i brendshëm. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Nesaiu.

-----------------
31-  اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ الشِّقَاقِ وَالنِّفَاقِ وَسُوءِ الْأَخْلَاقِ النسائي

All-llahu im, kërkoj mbrojtje prej Teje nga grindja, dyfytyrësia dhe morali i keq. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Nesaiu.


32-  اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ غَلَبَةِ الدَّيْنِ وَغَلَبَةِ الْعَدُوِّ وَشَمَاتَةِ الْأَعْدَاءِ النسائي

All-llahu im, kërkoj mbrojtje te Ti nga fundosja në borxhe, të mos na ngadhënjejë armiku dhe nga dashaligësia e armiqve. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Nesaiu.



33-  اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ الْجُنُونِ وَالْجُذَامِ وَالْبَرَصِ وَسَيِّئِ الْأَسْقَامِ النسائي

All-llahu im, kërkoj mbrojtje prej Teje nga çmenduria, lebra (elefantijazis), gërbulja dhe sëmundjet e këqija. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Nesaiu.



34-  اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ وَعْثَاءِ السَّفَرِ وَكَآبَةِ الْمُنْقَلَبِ وَالْحَوْرِ بَعْدَ الْكَوْرِ وَدَعْوَةِ الْمَظْلُومِ وَسُوءِ الْمَنْظَرِ فِي الْأَهْلِ وَالْمَالِ النسائي

All-llahu im, kërkoj mbrojte te Ti nga lodhja e udhëtimit, kthimi i molisur, nga prishja e gjërave pas përmirësimit të tyre, nga lutja e atij që i është bërë zullum dhe shikimi i keq në familje dhe pasuri. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Nesaiu.


35-  أللهم إني أسألك الجنة و أعوذ بك من النار  النسائي

All-llahu im, kërkoj prej Teje Xhennetin dhe kërkoj mbrojtje prej Teje nga zjarri. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Nesaiu. 



36-  اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ التَّرَدِّي وَالْهَدْمِ وَالْغَرَقِ وَالْحَرِيقِ وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ أَنْ يَتَخَبَّطَنِي الشَّيْطَانُ عِنْدَ الْمَوْتِ وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ أَنْ أَمُوتَ فِي سَبِيلِكَ مُدْبِرًا وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ أَنْ أَمُوتَ لَدِيغًا النسائي

All-llahu im, kërkoj mbrojtje prej Teje që mos të rrëzohem (e të mbytem), mos të më zënë gërmadhat, mos të fundosem, mos të digjem. Kërkoj mbrojtje prej Teje që mos të më devijojë djalli duke dhënë shpirt. Kërkoj mbrojtje prej Teje që të vdes në rrugën Tënde duke u tërhequr dhe kërkoj strehim te Ti që mos të vdes i kafshuar (prej kafshëve helmuese). Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Nesaiu.



37-  اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ الْعَافِيَةَ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ الْعَفْوَ وَالْعَافِيَةَ فِي دِينِي وَدُنْيَايَ وَأَهْلِي وَمَالِيَ اللَّهُمَّ اسْتُرْ عَوْرَاتِي وَآمِنْ رَوْعَاتِي اللَّهُمَّ احْفَظْنِي مِنْ بَيْنِ يَدَيَّ وَمِنْ خَلْفِي وَعَنْ يَمِينِي وَعَنْ شِمَالِي وَمِنْ فَوْقِي وَأَعُوذُ بِعَظَمَتِكَ أَنْ أُغْتَالَ مِنْ تَحْتِي ابو داود

"All-llahu im, kërkoj të më mbrosh prej sëmundjeve në dunja dhe në ahiret. All-llahu im, kërkoj falje të mëkateve dhe të ma mbrosh fenë time, jetën time, familjen dhe pasurinë time. All-llahu im, mi mbulo të metat dhe më qetëso në momentet trishtuese. All-llahu im, më ruaj para dhe mbrapa, në të djathtë dhe në të majtë, dhe nga lartë. All-llahu im, kërkoj strehim në madhërinë Tënde që mos të më lëshojë toka. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Ebu Davudi.


38-  اللَّهُمَّ عَافِنِي فِي بَدَنِي اللَّهُمَّ عَافِنِي فِي سَمْعِي اللَّهُمَّ عَافِنِي فِي بَصَرِي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ ابو داود

All-llahu im, ma mbroj trupin tim nga sëmundjet. All-llahu im, ma mbroj dëgjimin tim nga sëmundjet. All-llahu im, ma mbroj shikimin tim nga sëmundjet. Ska Zot tjetër përveç Teje. Hadithi është sahih transmeton Ebu Davudi.


39-  اللَّهُمَّ رَحْمَتَكَ أَرْجُو فَلَا تَكِلْنِي إِلَى نَفْسِي طَرْفَةَ عَيْنٍ وَأَصْلِحْ لِي شَأْنِي كُلَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ ابو داود

All-llahu im, mëshirën Tënde e shpresoj e mos më lë që të mbështetem në veten time as sa një lëvizje e qerpikëve, më përmirëso gjithë gjendjen time, ska Zot tjetër përveç Teje. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Ebu Davudi.



40-  اللَّهُمَّ أَعُوذُ بِكَ أَنْ أَضِلَّ أَوْ أُضَلَّ أَوْ أَزِلَّ أَوْ أُزَلَّ أَوْ أَظْلِمَ أَوْ أُظْلَمَ أَوْ أَجْهَلَ أَوْ يُجْهَلَ عَلَيَّ ابو داود

All-llahu im, kërkoj mbrojtje prej Teje që mos të humbi dhe mos të më humbë ndokush, që mos të rrëshqas ose të më rrëshqet ndokush, që mos të bëhet padrejtësi dhe mos ti bëjë kujt padrejtësi dhe që mos të sillem në mënyrë injorante ndaj ndokujt e as mos të sillet ndokush ndaj meje në mënyrë injorante. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Ebu Davudi.
__________________
41-  رب أعِنِّى ولا تُعِن عَلىّ وانْصُرْنِى ولا تَنْصُرْ عَلىّ ، وامْكُرْ لِى ولا تَمْكُرْ عَلىّ، وانْصُرْنِى عَلى مَن بَغَى عَلىّ ، رَبِ جَعَلْنِى شَكَّارًا ، لَك ذَكَّارًا ، لَك رَهَاباً ، لَك مُخْبِتاً ، إلَيْكَ أوَّاهاً مُنِيباً ، رَبِّ تَقَبَّلْ تَوْبَتِى ، واغْسِل حَوْبَتى ، وأَجِب دَعْوَتى ، وثَبِّت حُجَّتى ، واهْدِ قَلْبى ، وسَدِد لِسَانِى ، واسْلُل سَخِيمَةَ صَدْرِي الترمذي

O Zot, më ndihmo e mos i ndihmo ndokujt kundër meje, më mundëso fitore e mos i mundëso ndokujt të më fitojë, bën kurthë për mua e jo kundëra meje dhe më ndihmo kundër atij që më bën zullum. O Zot, më bën falënderues Tëndin, përmendës Tëndin, që frikohet shumë prej Teje, i kërrusur para Teje dhe i mposhtur e i penduar te Ti. O Zot, pranoje teuben time, laje mëkatin tim, përgjigjju lutjes sime, udhëzoje zemrën time, drejtoje gjuhën time dhe largoje prej gjoksit tim urrejtjen dhe zilinë. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Tirmidhiu.



42- (( يَا مُصَرِّفَ الْقُلُوبِ ثَبِّتْ قَلْبِي عَلَى طَاعَتِكَ)) أحمد

O ndryshues i zemrave, përforcoje zemrën time në respektin Tënd. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Ahmedi.



43-  أَعُوذُ بِكَلِمَاتِ اللَّهِ التَّامَّاتِ مِنْ غَضَبِهِ وَعِقَابِهِ وَشَرِّ عِبَادِهِ وَمِنْ هَمَزَاتِ الشَّيَاطِينِ وَأَنْ يَحْضُرُونِ  (أحمد)

Kërkoj strehim në Fjalët e All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala] të plota nga hidhërimi i Tij, nga dënimi i Tij, nga sherri i robërve të Tij, nga nxitja e djajve dhe nga prania e tyre. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Ahmedi.



44-  اللَّهُمَّ اهْدِنِي فِيمَنْ هَدَيْتَ وَعَافِنِي فِيمَنْ عَافَيْتَ وَتَوَلَّنِي فِيمَنْ تَوَلَّيْتَ وَبَارِكْ لِي فِيمَا أَعْطَيْتَ وَقِنِي شَرَّ مَا قَضَيْتَ إِنَّكَ تَقْضِي وَلَا يُقْضَى عَلَيْكَ وَإِنَّهُ لَا يَذِلُّ مَنْ وَالَيْتَ ولاَ يَعِزُّ مَنْ عَادَيْت تَبَارَكْتَ وَتَعَالَيْتَ  (أحمد والبيهقي)

All-llahu im, më udhëzo së bashku me ata që i ke udhëzuar, më mbroj prej sëmundjeve së bashku me ata që i ke mbrojtur, miqësom së bashku me ata që i ke miqësuar, ma beko atë që ma jep, më mbroj nga sherri i asaj që ke caktuar, ngase Ti je Ai që cakton, e ska kush cakton për Ty dhe ska mundësi të mposhtet ai që është miku Yt, e as të lartësohet ai që është armiku Yt, i Bekuar dhe i Lartësuar qofsh. Hadithi është sahih, transmetojnë Ahmedi dhe Bejhakiu.



45-  يَا حَيُّ يَا قَيُّومُ بِرَحْمَتِكَ أَسْتَغِيثُ  (أحمد)

O Ti që je i Gjallë, o Ti që je Mbikëqyrës, kërkoj ndihmë në mëshirën Tënde. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Ahmedi.


46-  اللَّهُمَّ إِنيِ أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ جَهْدِ الْبَلاَءِ ، وَدَرْكِ الشَّقَاءِ ، وَسُوءِ الْقَضَاءِ وَ شَمَاتَةِ الأَعْدَاءِ البخاري ومسلم

All-llahu im, kërkoj mbrojtje nga sprova që lodhë, nga fundi i fatkeqësive, gjykimi i keq dhe dashaligësia e armiqve. Transmeton Buhariu.


47-  اَللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِن شَرِّ ماَ عَمِلْتُ وَمِنْ شَرِّ ماَ لَمْ أَعْمَلُ مسلم

All-llahu im, kërkoj mbrojtje prej Teje nga sherri i asaj që e kam bërë dhe nga sherri i asaj që s'e kam bërë. Transmeton Muslimi.


48 -  اَللَّهُمَّ أَكْثِرْ ماَليِ وَوَلَدِي وباَرِكْ ليِ فِيماَ أَعْطَيْتَنِي  البخاري 

All-llahu im, shtoje pasurinë dhe fëmijët e mi dhe bekoje atë që ma jep". Transmeton Buhariu. 



49-  لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ أَنْتَ سُبْحَانَكَ إِنَّي كُنْتُ مِنَ الظاَّلِمِين الترمذي 

Ska Zot tjetër përveç Teje, unë jam prej zullumqarëve. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Tirmidhiu. 


50-  اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي عَبْدُكَ وَابْنُ عَبْدِكَ وَابْنُ أَمَتِكَ نَاصِيَتِي بِيَدِكَ مَاضٍ فِيَّ حُكْمُكَ عَدْلٌ فِيَّ قَضَاؤُكَ أَسْأَلُكَ بِكُلِّ اسْمٍ هُوَ لَكَ سَمَّيْتَ بِهِ نَفْسَكَ أَوْ عَلَّمْتَهُ أَحَدًا مِنْ خَلْقِكَ أَوْ أَنْزَلْتَهُ فِي كِتَابِكَ أَوِ اسْتَأْثَرْتَ بِهِ فِي عِلْمِ الْغَيْبِ عِنْدَكَ أَنْ تَجْعَلَ الْقُرْآنَ رَبِيعَ قَلْبِي وَنُورَ صَدْرِي وَجِلَاءَ حُزْنِي وَذَهَابَ هَمِّي أحمد

All-llahu im, unë jam robi Yt, bir i robit Tënd dhe bir i robëreshës Tënde, koka ime është në Dorën Tënde, gjykimi Yt do të realizohet në mua, caktimi Yt për mua është i drejtë, Ty të lutem me çdo emër Tëndin që e ke, me të cilin e ke emërtuar Vetveten, ose ia ke mësuar ndonjë krijeses Tënde, ose e ke zbritur në Librin Tënd, ose e ke mbajtur të fshehur në Diturinë Tënde të fshehtë, që ta bëshë Kuranin pranverë të zemrës sime, dritë të gjoksit tim, largim të dëshpërimit tim dhe mërzisë sime. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Ahmedi.

----------


## Zana e malit

*Sot ne kete dite te madhe XHUMA e lus Zotin qe te na beje nga ata qe me devotshmeri pranuan te shkojne rruges se drejte, rruges qe urdheroi All-llahu i Plotfuqishem. Zoti na i falte te gjitha mekatet!* *Amin!*


 Ne vazhdimesi e postoj nje lutje per dobine e te gjithe juve:

*LUTJA E PERTERITJES SE BESIMIT*
O Zot! Jam penduar per veprimet e gabuara qe kam bere, per bindjet e shtremberuara, per te pavertetat dhe te keqijat qe kam folur, qe kam degjuar, qe kam pare e qe i kam punuar duke u mashtruar nga armiqte e Islamit dhe nga ata qe bejne bidate (shtesa), qe nga fillimi i moshes time madhore e deri me sot, dhe kam vendosur qe kurre me te mos besoj dhe te mos veproj keshtu gabimisht. Pejgamberi i pare eshte Ademi alejhis-selam dhe Pejgamberi i fundit eshte Pejgamberi yne i dashur, Muhammedi sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem. I besova te gjithe pejgambereve qe kane ardhur ndermjet ketyre dy pejgambereve. Te gjithe jane pejgambere te vertete dhe jane te drejte dhe ato qe kane njoftuar, jane te verteta.

*Amentu bil-lah ve bimă xhăe min indil-lah, ve ămentu bi Resulil-lah ve bimă xhăe min Resulil-lah ală murădi vel jeumil ăhiri ve bilkaderi hajrihi ve sherr-rrihi minall-llahi teăla vel bathu badelmevti hakkun esh-hedu en Lă ilăhe il-lall-llah ve esh-hedu enne Muhammeden abduhu ve resuluhu.*

Marre nga "TAKVIM-i"

*********************

*Paqa dhe Meshira e Zotit qofshin mbi te gjithe muslimanet!*

*ZeM*

----------


## ruela

u gezova per gjthe keta muslimane ,me erdhi shume mire dhe so t qe eshte e xhuma bajrami i vogel i muslimaneve paqe miresi,begati per gjithe muslimanet dhe per ato qe sot do te mbajne hytbe dhe ligjerata ne cdo xhami.
zoti na shtofte besimin,diturine begatine
selam alejkum
ruela

----------


## altin55

All-llahu nuk ngarkon askë përtej mundësive të veta, atij (njeriut) i takon ajo që e fitoi dhe atij i bie ajo (e keqe) që e meritoi. "Zoti ynë, mos na dëno nëse harrojmë ose gabojmë! Zoti ynë, mos na ngarko neve barrë të rëndë siç i ngarkove ata para nesh! Dhe Zoti ynë, mos na ngarko me atë për të cilën nuk kemi fuqi! Na i shlyej mëkatet, na i mbulo të këqiat, na mëshiro. Ti je Mbrojtësi ynë, na ndihmo kundër popullit pabesimtar!{Kuran El Bekare 286}

----------


## Zana e malit

> *All-llãhumme innĩ euĕdhu bike en edil-le ev udal-le ev ezil-le ev uzel-le ev adhlime ev udhleme ev exhhele ev juxhhele alejj*



*O All-llahu im, kërkoj mbrojtje te Ti që të mos devijoj ose të mos më devijojnë të tjerët, të zhytem ose të më zhysin të tjerët, të futem në zullum ose të më fusin në zullum të tjerët, të bëhem xhahil ose të më bëjnë xhahil të tjerët.*

AMIN!

----------


## Nice_girl17

> *Me Emrin e Allaut te Gjithmeshirshmit Meshirplotit*
> 
> Falenderimi i takon Allahut, Zotit te botrave, Sunduesit te dies se gjykimit, Krijuesit te gjithckaje, Atij qe ne librin e Tij ka thene :
> 
> *Allahu nuk e ndryshon gjendjen e nje populli perderisa ata nuk e ndryshojne gjendjen e tyre.* 
> 
> Paqja dhe Bekimi i Allahut qofte mbi Muhammedin, familjen e tij te ndershme, shoket e tij besnik dhe te mbi te gjithe popullin e kibles. 
> 
> O Muhammed!
> ...




Esselamu Alejkum nga thellesia e Zemres ju jap nje kompliment te papershkrueshem. Keni folur aq mire sa qe syte mu mbushen me lot. Kam rrespekt te madh nga njerez qe flasin kshu per Allah'un.  Zoti ju ndihmofte ne Jete. Ju Uroj Fat, Lumturi, Mbaresi dhe cdo te mire ne jeten tuaj. Allahu qofte me ju. Amin!!! Alejkum Selam

----------


## Cappuccino

> Esselamu Alejkum vëllazen musliman.
> 
> - All-llahu (Subhanehu we Te'ala) i forcoft i ruajt dhe i ndihmoft Muxhahidinve të Irakut, Palestines, Qeqenis, Algjeris, Afghanistanit etj...Allahume unsur Muxhahidin.
> 
> - All-llahu (Subhanehu we Te'ala) insh'Allahu Te'ala i udhëzon të ashtuquajturit "musliman", dhe insh'Allah jau fal mëkatet dhe i shpërblen me një shpërblim të madh, Xhennetin e Tij Te'ala.
> 
> Esselamu Alejkum.



A per keta vrastare na beni thirrje qe te lutemi? Ncuk, ncuk, per terrorista nuk lutem... :djall sarkastik:

----------


## Cappuccino

> MIRE VELLA MOS U LUT KJO ESHTE E DREJTA JOTE POR MOS PROKLAMO.
> 
> a jane terroriste ato qe luftojne me fisebiri illah?
> 
> a jane terroriste ato qe mbrojne familjet e tyre,pronen e tyre,vehtet e tyre ?
> a nuk ka thene resulullahu s.a.v.s se" shehid eshte ai i cili mbon me arme(force) familjen e tij ,fene e tij ,pasurine e tij."
>  a te duket ty e te tjereve se kane shkuar ato per fun(qejf) apo per para(sa i ordiner do ishte njeriu po ta besonte kete)
> 
> 
> ...


Me thuaj c'fare mbron Sarkawi ne Irak? Kend mbron Bin Ladeni dhe Al Sawahiri ne Tora Bora dhe Pakistan?

----------

